# How did you first stumble upon GBATemp?



## Link5084 (Oct 9, 2008)

Someone from another forum reccomended me this site since it has tons of informations on flashcarts


----------



## Minox (Oct 9, 2008)

I found it myself when I was searching for information about flashcarts and homebrew.


----------



## Banger (Oct 9, 2008)

Found the site when I wanted to buy a DS and did not want to buy games.


----------



## playallday (Oct 9, 2008)

I found it when I was going to buy a R4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , I'm so much smarter then that now.


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 9, 2008)

I was searching for gba roms ...


----------



## ackers (Oct 9, 2008)

Searching Google...


----------



## Sephi (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I was googling something like homebrew


----------



## laminaatplaat (Oct 9, 2008)

searching for flashcard info


----------



## JPH (Oct 9, 2008)

My cousin introduced me to the website.
He bought me a SuperCard Mini SD for my birthday, and I gradually got into posting on the forums.


----------



## kire (Oct 9, 2008)

Searching how to play homebrew on the ds.


----------



## Rayder (Oct 9, 2008)

I got a PM when I was hanging at the NSider forums.  Needless to say, I've been hooked on GBAtemp ever since.


----------



## da_head (Oct 9, 2008)

i was lookin for homebrew, and i went to nintendo ds news, and sumone there recommended gbatemp.


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 9, 2008)

Reading reviews on flashcards and looking for instructions on how to fix my ds's broken hinge.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 9, 2008)

While I was active at official M3 forums...this site was mentioned several times, and I decided to check it out because I knew about it from the past, when I was more into GBA carts..


----------



## megabug7 (Oct 9, 2008)

My sister used to visit this site. She told me about it.


----------



## jocelyn77 (Oct 9, 2008)

i watched a video on youtube about how to use the firecard, and it showed the homebrew application "axe". i thought the app looked cool, and in the description, it gave a link to gbatemp.


----------



## xalphax (Oct 9, 2008)

someone on another forum talked about it, so i had to check and see for myself ;-P


----------



## playallday (Oct 9, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> I got a PM when I was hanging at the NSider forums.  Needless to say, I've been hooked on GBAtemp ever since.


Didn't you get banned for posting a link there?


----------



## Issac (Oct 9, 2008)

I was searching for info about ezf advance 256Mb !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then I signed up as well, a bit later I suppose...
the rest is history.. and man, looking at your "joined:..." dates... man I've been here long


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 9, 2008)

tepples from gbadev.org regarded it as some piracy site and I checked it out


----------



## j5c077 (Oct 9, 2008)

Issac said:
			
		

> I was searching for info about ezf advance 256Mb !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



same here


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 9, 2008)

Friend showed me the wiki where there was that GCOS compatiblity list


----------



## Orc (Oct 9, 2008)

I found a YouTube video by tinymonkeyt reviewing the iTouch DS.
Then I realized she was female and stalked her to this site, leaving creepy love notes via PMs.

Looking for ROMs way back, and found this site. A few years later still looking for ROMs, I found out about the NDS and FlashKeys. Trolled the message boards since then.


----------



## Searinox (Oct 9, 2008)

Back in winter I was looking for advice on what flashcarts to buy. And boy did GBAtemp mess up. I got pitched to the R4 more than anything and ended up buying it. I dun remember who the culprits were but there was enough of 'em. =\


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 9, 2008)

Tinymonkeyt's youtube videos : )


----------



## amptor (Oct 9, 2008)

I found out about this site where it all started, #gbatemp on efnet irc the real original chat room.


----------



## Dwight (Oct 10, 2008)

I was looking for some roms.


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 10, 2008)

Blame Mewgia.


----------



## distorted.freque (Oct 10, 2008)

I was looking for some skins for my flashcard. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (The best site for that had closed temporarily...)

Orc's reason is so much cooler.


----------



## dinofan01 (Oct 10, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> Rayder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In a PM he said. You cant read?

On topic:
I was looking for info on the EZ Flash 3 in 1 before I really noticed. I think I might have seen it before but never really cared.


----------



## Rangent (Oct 10, 2008)

Heard about it from a few friends on a website I used to go to... www.garpland.com


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 10, 2008)

Found it while trying to download the Metroid Zero Mission GBA ROM.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 10, 2008)

When I try to get my G6 Flash working again and I still can't get it to work! >_


----------



## mrSmiles (Oct 10, 2008)

friend told me about the site back when GBATemp still had roms, though i joined shortly before they got rid of the roms


----------



## dice (Oct 10, 2008)

I was more or less aware of the site on its first day of being public, gaining a link from my previous main forum (gbaetc. - I must have been around 11 back then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I probably chose to join 2 or so days later. Back in the very early days, if you wern't there because you knew of the fonders, it was for the roms.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 10, 2008)

been a pirate for a long time but i stumbled onto this site in like may after reading hadrian's preview of infinite line


----------



## Armadillo (Oct 10, 2008)

Found it when getting a gba flashcard. Think I came over to look at the ezfa review , although the dates of the review and my join date don't match , so probably was when the ezfa first came out.


----------



## redact (Oct 10, 2008)

i stumbled upon this site while googling for scsd reviews, i didn't join for about two months later when a new scsd firmware came out and i had to sign up to D/L


----------



## megabug7 (Oct 10, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> I was more or less aware of the site on its first day of being public, gaining a link from my previous main forum (gbaetc. - I must have been around 11 back then
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's where my sister was - before she joined - small world


----------



## knilsilooc (Oct 10, 2008)

Found it out of curiosity for GBA flash carts. I never did get one though.


----------



## science (Oct 10, 2008)

I was looking for information on stores that were selling DS Lites before street date.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 10, 2008)

Shinji told me about it


----------



## myuusmeow (Oct 10, 2008)

I was gonna get an R4 for my birthday and was looking for info on it. I found this site by looking for R4 reviews, and I looked at other parts of this forum, like why the "official" forums went down etc, but it said I needed to register. So I did and here I am, almost a year and a half later, still here, although not looking for info on R4s anymore (or anything DS related 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Razorwing (Oct 10, 2008)

It was recommended to me by greyhound


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 10, 2008)

I was asking about translating DS games and he said I should come here because there's more ds romhackers...
and deufeufeu, normmatt, and these days darthnemesis has helped so much.


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 10, 2008)

Issac said:
			
		

> I was searching for info about ezf advance 256Mb !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What he said, Google is your friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Signed up just after I'd brought one to ask a dumb question or something like that.


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 10, 2008)

Looking for Homebrew.


----------



## thegame07 (Oct 10, 2008)

When I bought my ez flash 2 for the gba but I didn't register untill the ds-xtreme was announced.


----------



## Henrike (Oct 10, 2008)

When i was thinking about buying a EZflash 3in1...
Only joined during the great "Moogle Screen of the Death" crisis


----------



## Lelouch (Oct 10, 2008)

I found it through pocketheaven


----------



## Prime (Oct 10, 2008)

I found GBAtemp in the pits of the internet.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 10, 2008)

When my friend bought a supercard sd and i wanted to know other ones for the gba.


----------



## Awdofgum (Oct 10, 2008)

StumbleUpon

I was looking for flashcart reviews and I found gbatemp on stumbleupon


----------



## GameSoul (Oct 11, 2008)

I was trying to get a translation patch for JUS


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 11, 2008)

I googled "R4DS"


----------



## Raika (Oct 11, 2008)

i searched for cheats for games and ended up here


----------



## iffy525 (Oct 11, 2008)

I was looking for help with PokeSav


----------



## Seven (Oct 11, 2008)

Back when I was researching the flash cart/DS scene. When the R4 was prospectively the leading cart.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 11, 2008)

A friend told me about GBAtemp.


----------



## alex (Oct 11, 2008)

Looking for homebrew for my GnM(so pathetic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and found this place, didn't sign up for like a year though...


----------



## Curley5959 (Oct 11, 2008)

On a rom site community forum and it kept shutting down so I came across this..


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 11, 2008)

I found it while I was researching into R4s.

The first thing I did after I joined was to make a thread about it......

I feel so ashamed....


----------



## Gman 101 (Oct 11, 2008)

Tropicana said:
			
		

> I found it while I was researching into R4s.
> 
> The first thing I did after I joined was to make a thread about it......
> 
> I feel so ashamed....



Bahaha same here. I was looking for R4 reviews (when it was really good and there were updates! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). As far as I remember though, I don't think I made any threads here about the R4, although I do remember asking on another Aussie forum where to buy the R4 in Hong Kong.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Oct 11, 2008)

I think i was looking for info about flashcards on google....


----------



## Absynthe (Oct 11, 2008)

I was at my friend's place and she checked GBATemp to look if Finalfantasy IV for the DS had already been dumped.


----------



## Shakraka (Oct 12, 2008)

Trying to figure out which flashcard was the best, d00d.


----------



## Devil May Cry (Oct 12, 2008)

Word of mouth got me here. First post was about if someone could make me a DSTT skin


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Oct 12, 2008)

I was using Stumbleupon for Firefox and I had porn checked and it sent me here.

But on a serious note I was trying to find a great flash cart and read the reviews for the DS ones.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 12, 2008)

good thread,

I was looking for porn and saw the gbatemp logo and it turned me on!


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Oct 12, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> good thread,
> 
> I was looking for porn and saw the gbatemp logo and it turned me on!


You turn my GBA on.


----------



## Deadmon (Oct 12, 2008)

Back in the early GBA piracy days? hmm..


----------



## cupajoe (Oct 12, 2008)

A good friend of mine, named Jeff, always visited the site but never became a member. We used to talk on DS voice chat all the time. Those were the days...


----------



## Maz7006 (Oct 12, 2008)

Got a DS, wondered if there was any "fan" forums. Stumbled across GBAtemp


----------



## jos7960 (Oct 12, 2008)

Found it while searching for information on R4
And on this site discovered that there are much better flashcards
GBAtemp has now made me an happy owner of an M3 real flashcard for almost a year now


----------



## Raestloz (Oct 13, 2008)

Found it while searching for "Pokemon Diamond Cheats" with Google


----------

